# An introduction to my work



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

I build from 100% reclaimed materials. I typically building benches, tables, outdoor chairs, mirrors, buffets, cabinets, etc. I enjoy the rustic feel of my projects. Lots of history built into each piece simply based on the reclaimed wood. I certainly would not consider myself a master craftsman when it comes to fine joinery but that's not really what I'm after. This is more rustic cottage look but well built too.


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

try this again with pictures.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's some nice things you've made. 
Looks like barn wood. I'm all about the rustic look. Nice work.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Love this stuff. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Now THAT'S the way to use reclaimed materials!


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

These are great pieces. I think my favorite would have to be the mirror. That piece just pops. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I always appreciated positive feedback from fellow craftsmen. Many of my recent projects have in fact come from old barns. An old peach packing barn in Georgia was a source for MANY projects of mine. Also I use coastal dock lumber as I can get my hands on it...especially for the exterior furniture. Foresta Design, that mirror is well built and heavy! It's wood that came from a dock in Florida and constructed with lap joinery and dowels. My wife loved that mirror but it sold soon after I built it. 

Keeping my designs fresh and new is always a challenge but so far I've been blessed.


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome work. All my work is either repurposed, reclaimed, or salvaged as well. I love the table with the 2X6 legs angled inside, I may "borrow" that idea. 
Keep up the good work


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

*a few more*

Here's just a few more pictures of my projects.


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

Mississippi said:


> Awesome work. All my work is either repurposed, reclaimed, or salvaged as well. I love the table with the 2X6 legs angled inside, I may "borrow" that idea.
> Keep up the good work


No problem! The legs on that table/bar was some awesome 8/4 heart pine from an old barn.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You've made some pretty cool stuff. Great use of old materials and nice designs. I really like the angled legs on the table in your second picture. But all of it looks cool.


----------



## tjwoodworking (Oct 3, 2010)

Love it: form, lines, texture, colors - all excellent. I think your stuff would sell in NYC.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

You do a nice job.....I like it all...


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

tjwoodworking said:


> Love it: form, lines, texture, colors - all excellent. I think your stuff would sell in NYC.


Thanks! I appreciate that compliment.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Hats off to you. Creating something useful and new from what is ought to be thrown deserves much appreciation. All the pieces are proof of your excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice work. i do the reclaimed wood too.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

According to Rumi, where there is ruin, there is hope for a treasure ... You certainly prove that! Thumbs up for all the treasure pieces!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Great looking pieces! I look forward to seeing more of your work


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

With your supreme pieces, I believe that reclaimed work is the new “Brand New”.


----------



## joiner andy (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks great , any more pictures?


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the look! Could you please share how you got the white distressed color and finish on the white mirror?


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

I bet rich people & tree huggers would pay big bucks for that stuff!!


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

I love this kind of stuff, more pics please.


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

GroovyMambo said:


> Love the look! Could you please share how you got the white distressed color and finish on the white mirror?


Thanks GroovyMambo. The distressed color finish comes from this technique (I'll use the white mirror as an example):


Paint a solid layer of base color. For this mirror, I used a medium green.
Paint a second coat with a different color. For this mirror, I used a antique white.
Using an orbital sander, sand down the entire frame focusing more on the corners, edges and random spots.
What this does is bring that base color of green through the white and also shows a little bare wood as well. With the combination of the weathered wood this technique really works! I vary my technique on different projects, but this is the technique for that mirror since you asked.


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

Having problems posting more pics. Once I figure it out, I'll post some more projects.


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

*a few special orders*

A set of my Hurricane Chairs in gray/natural along with some heart pine cross legged benches. Chair slats are not yet installed in these pics, thus the spacer you see...


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Fantastic craftsmanship, too much of this old wood just rots away.


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

Mike, thanks for the info. What type of paint? flat oil based enamel or something else?


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

GroovyMambo said:


> Mike, thanks for the info. What type of paint? flat oil based enamel or something else?


Groovy..., forgot that part, sorry. The first coat (base) is always flat latex paint. I vary the top coat between eggshell and satin. I typically use eggshell latex but on occasion use satin latex. For exterior distressed projects I will stick to ext. satin latex for the top coat.
I suppose you could use flat for both coats but I prefer just a bit of sheen even though it will be lightly sanded anyhow.


----------

